# Late afternoon tactics



## lethalnd (Oct 13, 2003)

I grew up hunting pheasants in Iowa, the days end at 4:00 there.

What is a late day strategy for birds here? Grain, road hunt, grass?

Just some ideas please, looking for ways to extend the day!

Thanks!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Road hunting is verboten. The birds will feed the second time in the late afternoon and then move toward roosting cover which is the thickest cover around. If it is cold that will be cattails given a choice. If you don't get birds up in the cattails try different cattails. One type of hiddy hole that always seems to have roosters is kochia patches. They love it because it is interlaced yet they can run underneath it. Kochia grows next to slough margins and wet salty areas.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Like Dick said, they will head for roosting cover after their afternoon feed. What I like to do is find some standing corn with cattails, slough bottoms, or CRP next too it. These places will always hold pheasants later in the day.


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

We found them Saturday evening near water in the last few hours of the day. Saw a few running on the mud banks across a slough and they held tight in the surrounding rim of cattails.


----------

